# Travel to plow?



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Live in Mchenry county and might get nada this weekend, whereas 2 hours south could get 6"+

Have you ever traveled to plow? How did it go? How did you get work? Is this desperation? 

Considering making a facebook ad near where the snow is supposed to be heavy and seeing how it goes.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Seems like the logistics of it wouldn't work out well. Consider this:

You take out your facebook ad. 2 people respond and hire you. Do you travel 4 hours round trip to service those two people or do you blow them off and now get a bad reputation?

About the only thing that might work would be to contact established businesses in that area and off to be a sub for them.

But I don't plow, so maybe someone else can help better.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BillyM83 said:


> Live in Mchenry county and might get nada this weekend, whereas 2 hours south could get 6"+
> 
> Have you ever traveled to plow? How did it go? How did you get work? Is this desperation?
> 
> Considering making a facebook ad near where the snow is supposed to be heavy and seeing how it goes.


I don't plan on using many plows Saturday if any at all in that area you speak of


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BillyM83 said:


> Is this desperation?


Yes.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> About the only thing that might work would be to contact established businesses in that area and off to be a sub for them.


This is the only option that sounds feasible to me. You could call John at Arctic, or somebody at Tovar and probably get on for the day. But it wouldn't be worth it to me to fill out all that paperwork for a single day event. And you're going to be working for wages, 75.00-80.00 per hour. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> And you're going to be working for wages, 75.00-80.00 per hour. I wouldn't bother.


Let me assure you that *I *am not getting paid $75 an hour right now


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Let me assure you that *I *am not getting paid $75 an hour right now


Correct, the wage isn't "terrible", but the hoops you'll have to jump through to earn that for a single day event aren't worth it to me. All of the back and forth from the office, because your insurance COI isn't worded just the way the company wants it. And your GL policy will also have to list this company that you're subbing for as "additionally insured", which means more back and forth with your own insurance agent as well. Believe me, to me, it would never be worth it for a single day event.


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm from Northern KY, so most of you on this site probably think the snows we receive as a joke, which compared to you guys up North, they are. However, in NKY we have a lot of down time in the winter. Maybe there is no snow but it's too wet to get any landscaping done, so we have traveled all over to remove snow. MOST of the time we travel for one of the companies we do work for, so they pay us a mobilization fee and a higher than normal hourly rate. We've been to the Carolinas, Washington DC, Georgia for them mainly because when places like that get a snow, it's something they cannot handle. We do very, very well with it.

This winter we did go to Virginia Beach on our own dime. With our experience in traveling for this company over the last 5 years, we have learned that if there is an area of the US getting snow that has no clue how to handle snow, then you will be able to find the work. We hooked up with a local landscape company and they paid us well. It is a risk, but we have been extremely successful with it. Obviously you don't want to travel too far, but we will drive 8-10 hours and stay for 3+ days.

I think a lot depends on where you're located and how big of a company you are.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> I'm from Northern KY, so most of you on this site probably think the snows we receive as a joke, which compared to you guys up North, they are.


I think I speak for everyone in the Northeast when I say that we laugh at the news broadcasts of Southern states brought to their knees by 2 inches of sleet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I think I speak for everyone in the Northeast when I say that we laugh at the news broadcasts of Southern states brought to their knees by 2 inches of sleet.


2 inches of sleet sucks.

Never pushed so little "snow" that took so long. I hope to never see that mulch sleet again.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 2 inches of sleet sucks.
> 
> Never pushed so little "snow" that took so long. I hope to never see that mulch sleet again.


We had that about three years ago. 2" of straight sleet. The crap was so heavy I couldn't even stack at the end of a run.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> We had that about three years ago. 2" of straight sleet. The crap was so heavy I couldn't even stack at the end of a run.


First plow of the season?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> First plow of the season?


Not positive, but I believe so. You get the same?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Not positive, but I believe so. You get the same?


Yup...2-3" of the heaviest, worst crap I have ever plowed. Routes were taking pretty much twice as long as normal, sidewalk crews were out 12+ hours on 5-6 hour routes.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yup...2-3" of the heaviest, worst crap I have ever plowed. Routes were taking pretty much twice as long as normal, sidewalk crews were out 12+ hours on 5-6 hour routes.


Sounds about right. I was still at Tovar, and they had given me a bunch of new to me properties to plow. After a few hours the route manager called me complaining, asking why it was taking me so long to plow. I came unglued on him, and told him to call some of the other employees or subs and ask them why.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Sounds about right. I was still at Tovar, and they had given me a bunch of new to me properties to plow. After a few hours the route manager called me complaining, asking why it was taking me so long to plow. I came unglued on him, and told him to call some of the other employees or subs and ask them why.


LOL...I was oot and couldn't believe it was taking me that long. We didn't have a very good showing for the first time oot. Couldn't even salt it away.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> LOL...I was oot and couldn't believe it was taking me that long. We didn't have a very good showing for the first time oot. Couldn't even salt it away.


Agreed. I was doing a storage facility, and the runs were exceptionally long at that place. There were a few times that I thought it was going to stop my truck in it's tracks. That's the place where I couldn't stack ****. I don't remember ever seeing/plowing anything like that before.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2" of sleet is about like plowing concrete that's half set up.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> I'm from Northern KY, so most of you on this site probably think the snows we receive as a joke, which compared to you guys up North, they are. However, in NKY we have a lot of down time in the winter. Maybe there is no snow but it's too wet to get any landscaping done, so we have traveled all over to remove snow. MOST of the time we travel for one of the companies we do work for, so they pay us a mobilization fee and a higher than normal hourly rate. We've been to the Carolinas, Washington DC, Georgia for them mainly because when places like that get a snow, it's something they cannot handle. We do very, very well with it.
> 
> This winter we did go to Virginia Beach on our own dime. With our experience in traveling for this company over the last 5 years, we have learned that if there is an area of the US getting snow that has no clue how to handle snow, then you will be able to find the work. We hooked up with a local landscape company and they paid us well. It is a risk, but we have been extremely successful with it. Obviously you don't want to travel too far, but we will drive 8-10 hours and stay for 3+ days.
> 
> I think a lot depends on where you're located and how big of a company you are.


What kind and how many pieces of equipment do you take when you go somewhere that is 8-10 hours away?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow ,this thread took a wrong turn down "Memory Lane"


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think all you guys are full of Sleet. I could’ve plowed that sleet with my skid steer no problamo. Good night and sleet tight!!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maxwell1027 said:


> What kind and how many pieces of equipment do you take when you go somewhere that is 8-10 hours away?


Wow...

I had the exact same question typed out but thought for once "maybe I should read out the thread and see if any one else picked that up.

I would also like to add the following questions:

Do you inform your insurance company that you are going to work in another state?
Do you get per diem?
Is any of the work prevailing wage work?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> I'm from Northern KY, so most of you on this site probably think the snows we receive as a joke, which compared to you guys up North, they are. However, in NKY we have a lot of down time in the winter. Maybe there is no snow but it's too wet to get any landscaping done, so we have traveled all over to remove snow. MOST of the time we travel for one of the companies we do work for, so they pay us a mobilization fee and a higher than normal hourly rate. We've been to the Carolinas, Washington DC, Georgia for them mainly because when places like that get a snow, it's something they cannot handle. We do very, very well with it.
> 
> This winter we did go to Virginia Beach on our own dime. With our experience in traveling for this company over the last 5 years, we have learned that if there is an area of the US getting snow that has no clue how to handle snow, then you will be able to find the work. We hooked up with a local landscape company and they paid us well. It is a risk, but we have been extremely successful with it. Obviously you don't want to travel too far, but we will drive 8-10 hours and stay for 3+ days.
> 
> I think a lot depends on where you're located and how big of a company you are.


Your in the perfect location for this model. Your also close enough to different places to travel. North gets more snow, east gets huge storms, and South are clueless. Having established relationships with different companies is the way to go IMO, or helping a friend. I don't believe putting an ad up and depending on cold calls is a good idea. I don't think it' ever desperate to try to find ways to make more money, but I wouldn't do it in the OP situation.

ETA...That sleet sucked.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have one question....When your traveling to plow....Do you safety chain your plow and not go over 45 MPH???.....Another question...How do you plow with the storm if your traveling to the storm?


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

Freshwater- Yes, I agree, we are in a good location for out of town snow- which definitely makes a huge difference in being able to do this. 

Defcon 5- we only go out of town if there is nothing going on locally or if it is a small event and can still handle our in-house snow internally. If we had a larger event we would not go out of town. We take trucks/trailers and secure all the plows to the trailer and haul them. Almost always, we are ahead of the storm- we arrive before it actually hits or we arrive as it's just beginning so we're not trying to drive through crappy conditions.

Philbilly2- No we do not inform insurance of our trip; yes we provide per diem for our employees and the company we travel for also pays per diem; no prevailing wage; each storm is different- this year in Atlanta, we sent 8 trucks w/ plows and spreaders; Chicago we sent 4 trucks and 2 bobcats w/boxes; Virginia Beach we sent 12 trucks and 2 cats

Maybe doesn't work well for everyone, but we make great margins on it and have no intentions of not doing it.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> Freshwater- Yes, I agree, we are in a good location for out of town snow- which definitely makes a huge difference in being able to do this.
> 
> Defcon 5- we only go out of town if there is nothing going on locally or if it is a small event and can still handle our in-house snow internally. If we had a larger event we would not go out of town. We take trucks/trailers and secure all the plows to the trailer and haul them. Almost always, we are ahead of the storm- we arrive before it actually hits or we arrive as it's just beginning so we're not trying to drive through crappy conditions.
> 
> ...


How many hours a day do you normally work when you go to another city to snow removal? Does the company you work for pay you travel time both ways?


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

They pay us mobilization fee which covers our trip there and back. No guarantee on certain number of hours there. Depending on severity of the storm and how many accounts they have and how good/bad their local subcontractors are determines how long we are there. This year Virginia Beach was 3 days. Chicago was 2 days, Atlanta was two days. When we went to Washington DC couple years ago we were there for 6 days. We bring enough guys to run 12-18 hour shifts. Few guys sleep the rotate with guys every 6-12 hours. Keep equipment running virtually 24 hours a day to maximize profits.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Who needed help in Chicago this year? Where? We didn't have any "bad" storms by any means in the Chicago area this year.


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

Schaumburg area. Storm ended up not amounting to as much as they thought but we were still sent, we still helped and we were still paid.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Who did you do the work for?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been offered by a couple nationals we work for to go east for big events in the past. All 3 times the offers were extremely attractive but I wasn't willing to risk getting hit at home and either not being there or not being able to get back in time. Paid travel time plus mileage, per diem for every person that came, and guaranteed accommodations. Only thing we had to guarantee was enough operators to run everything we brought 24 hours a day, and enough fuel or access to enough fuel to run for I think it was 7 days without running out. 

At the time, I wasn't really set up to move enough machines the distance required to make it worth doing. If the opportunity presented its self now, I'd go in a heartbeat if the local weather allowed it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've been offered by a couple nationals we work for to go east for big events in the past. All 3 times the offers were extremely attractive but I wasn't willing to risk getting hit at home and either not being there or not being able to get back in time. Paid travel time plus mileage, per diem for every person that came, and guaranteed accommodations. Only thing we had to guarantee was enough operators to run everything we brought 24 hours a day, and enough fuel or access to enough fuel to run for I think it was 7 days without running out.
> 
> At the time, I wasn't really set up to move enough machines the distance required to make it worth doing. If the opportunity presented its self now, I'd go in a heartbeat if the local weather allowed it.


Guess being a $1.2m a year snow outfit you're email inbox and FaceSpace page is plumb full ot request like this.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Guess being a $1.2m a year snow outfit you're email inbox and FaceSpace page is plumb full ot request like this.


Nope. Just from a couple nationals that I've done work for.

I wouldn't even consider it if it were for someone I didn't know and hadn't worked for before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Nope. Just from a couple nationals that I've done work for.


Makes sense...hard to find someone without a company web page or BookFace page.

And only in bizness for 4 years.

Although...I'd be concerned about getting paid by a national.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> At the time, I wasn't really set up to move enough machines the distance required to make it worth doing.


BTW...how many large frame skidsteers can you fit on that gooseneck?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Makes sense...hard to find someone without a company web page or BookFace page.
> 
> And only in bizness for 4 years.
> 
> Although...I'd be concerned about getting paid by a national.


Most nationals I'd worry about. The 2 that offered the deals I've never had any issue getting paid. 


Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...how many large frame skidsteers can you fit on that gooseneck?


How many will fit or how many will it haul legally? 3 large frame would fit, but be overloaded according to trailer GVW.

I would take mid frame machines to do something like this, so 3 mid frame would be a full load but right at or just under GVW of the trailer with buckets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Apparently I need glasses.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently I need glasses.


For what?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> For what?


to see..he's old.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently I need glasses.





BUFF said:


> to see..he's old.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> View attachment 179880


Resembles Mike Warren...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Most nationals I'd worry about. The 2 that offered the deals I've never had any issue getting paid.
> 
> How many will fit or how many will it haul legally? 3 large frame would fit, but be overloaded according to trailer GVW.
> 
> I would take mid frame machines to do something like this, so 3 mid frame would be a full load but right at or just under GVW of the trailer with buckets.


Do you have another gooseneck? The one I seen was a 14k and one large skid is all your going to get on that one...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you have another gooseneck? The one I seen was a 14k and one large skid is all your going to get on that one...


The one I took a picture with the truck on it last week was a different trailer. I've got a 32' dual tandem that's mine. It was already loaned out to someone, so I just got a 14k rental for the day.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The one I took a picture with the truck on it last week was a different trailer. I've got a 32' dual tandem that's mine. It was already loaned out to someone, so I just got a 14k rental for the day.


Gotcha that's a little more respectable to haul a couple then...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How do you get 3 machines on that and not overload the rear axle of a 1 ton?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> How do you get 3 machines on that and not overload the rear axle of a 1 ton?


Lots of ballast


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just figured you could hang your plow and that would unload the rear end right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just figured you could hang your plow and that would unload the rear end right?


I suspect that he has a front mount hitch with a cargo carrier that he loads sand bags on. And a cooler filled with Bud light. For extra ballast.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I just figured you could hang your plow and that would unload the rear end right?


That's not how levers work because there's 2 fulcrums...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's not how levers work because there's 2 fulcrums...


Sure... or whatever...

I don't need another mookes physics lesson today...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> How do you get 3 machines on that and not overload the rear axle of a 1 ton?


You probably don't....trailer wouldn't be overloaded. Truck likely would be.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The one I took a picture with the truck on it last week was a different trailer. I've got a 32' dual tandem that's mine. It was already loaned out to someone, so I just got a 14k rental for the day.





John_DeereGreen said:


> You probably don't....trailer wouldn't be overloaded. Truck likely would be.


 Most tandem dooly GN's are 20-24K GVW depending on which axle it has at 32' long the trailer should weigh in around 7,300-7,500# which gives you the ability to haul 16,500# (@24K GVW). That means if hauling 3 skids the skids can't weigh more than 5,500#, that would mean the pusher boxes needs to be hauled on another trailer due to weight.
The GCVWR would be overweight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Most tandem dooly GN's are 20-24K GVW depending on which axle it has at 32' long the trailer should weigh in around 7,300-7,500# which gives you the ability to haul 16,500# (@24K GVW). That means if hauling 3 skids the skids can't weigh more than 5,500#, that would mean the pusher boxes needs to be hauled on another trailer due to weight.
> The GCVWR would be overweight.


Stop with the math already... you are making far two much sense...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> That means if hauling 3 skids the skids can't weigh more than 5,500#, that would mean the pusher boxes needs to be hauled on another trailer due to weight.
> The GCVWR would be overweight.


We are lucky that the Gods of towing forbid overloaded trailers from touching the road - phew!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bobcat S650 Specifications
*Engine
Gross Power* *74.3 hp* 
Operational Weight 8327 lb 
Fuel Capacity 27.3 gal
Max Speed 7.1 mph

Arctic Sectionals--1,150 (8')-2,050# (13')


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

* https://www.bobcat.com/loaders/skid-steer-loaders/models/s650/specs-options*

*Dimension *
Length 136.8 in
Length without Attachment 108.4 in
*Length with Standard Bucket 136.8 in*
Width 72.1 in
Width (with bucket) 74 in
Height 81.3 in
Height with Operator Cab 81.3 in
Height to Bucket Hinge Pin 124 in
Reach @ Maximum Height 31.5 in
Turning Radius 82.9 in
Wheelbase 45.3 in


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

8327lbs x 3 machines = 24981lbs plus trailer at 7300lbs = 32281lbs on a 24k trailer...

Whoa... that is a bit over... even for a fella like me who just doesn't care about gvws... 

Who am I kidding... I'd run it...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

OP, are you still here and interested in discussing the idea of "Travelling to Plow?" I don't want to close this out but, as usual, some can't stick to the topic...so, let's get it together and back to the original discussion please


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nevermind


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nevermind


Back on topic cheif...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Trailer GVW is 26400 (12000# axles) and they're assuming 10% of GVW is pin weight. Trailer weighs 7200# according to title. Leaving me a legal load on the trailer of 16800# if no weight is transferred to the truck. Notice I said mid frame machines (S530-S590) if I were hauling 3 at once. Not large frame. So who gives a flying **** what an S650 weighs.

In this case, it would be 2 S570's and 1 S530. Operating weight of an S570 according to Bobcat is 6480# and an S530 is 6206#. Total weight of 19166#. That's less than 2600# over what the trailer can carry alone with no weight transfer to tow vehicle legally, and still under trailer total GVW. 

According to Ford, a 2017/18 CCSB F350 with 6.7 Power Stroke, the rear axle unloaded curb weight is 3020# and rear axle weight rating is 7230#, leaving 4210# of weight that can be legally carried by the rear of the truck.

So, I will correct my statement.

I said it would be at or right under the GVW of the trailer. According to the math, with no weight transfer to the truck, it would STILL be under trailer GVW to carry 3 mid frame Bobcats on said gooseneck. Assuming 10% (2636# plus binders/chains) of the trailer's combined weight (26366# plus chains/binders) is transferred to the truck, the truck still has 1574# of available rear axle weight without being overloaded.

If anyone can find an error in my calculations (other than the 10% weight transfer assumption) please explain where and what it is.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> OP, are you still here and interested in discussing the idea of "Travelling to Plow?" I don't want to close this out but, as usual, some can't stick to the topic...so, let's get it together and back to the original discussion please


Sorry. I didn't see your post before I posted.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Company's from these areas you travel to would call it scabing..
There is a reason they can't find reputable plowers in these areas. It usually has to do with the nationals cutting service prices in their area and offering a fraction of what they were paid to do it before.
It is a ongoing cycle, when you are young you work cheaper to get into the game, you raise your prices as you go and become profitable and lose out to the next generation who is all that,and swayed by the prestige of building a brand and who they work for...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Trailer GVW is 26400 (12000# axles) and they're assuming 10% of GVW is pin weight. Trailer weighs 7200# according to title. Leaving me a legal load on the trailer of 16800# if no weight is transferred to the truck. Notice I said mid frame machines (S530-S590) if I were hauling 3 at once. Not large frame. So who gives a flying **** what an S650 weighs.
> 
> In this case, it would be 2 S570's and 1 S530. Operating weight of an S570 according to Bobcat is 6480# and an S530 is 6206#. Total weight of 19166#. That's less than 2600# over what the trailer can carry alone with no weight transfer to tow vehicle legally, and still under trailer total GVW.


Your numbers
Trailer GVW 26400
"2" S570 = 12960#
"1" S530 = 6206#
Trailer = 7200#
Total = 26366#

This leaves you with 34# for chains and binders to be "legal".
Factor in a margin of error on the weights published verses actuals along with stationery and portable scales ( for axle weights) running at the max legal limits just opens the door for officer Square Nuts to ruin your day and red tag your rig.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> Freshwater- Yes, I agree, we are in a good location for out of town snow- which definitely makes a huge difference in being able to do this.
> 
> Defcon 5- we only go out of town if there is nothing going on locally or if it is a small event and can still handle our in-house snow internally. If we had a larger event we would not go out of town. We take trucks/trailers and secure all the plows to the trailer and haul them. Almost always, we are ahead of the storm- we arrive before it actually hits or we arrive as it's just beginning so we're not trying to drive through crappy conditions.
> 
> ...


How much did you get paid for mobilization to one of the cities you just mentioned? Was this from a N.S.P?


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

Chicago Trip- February 8th-10th; 4 trucks, 2 of the trucks each hauled one bobcat, 6 total employees- We were paid an $8,000 mobilization fee.

Yes, this was through a NSP.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> Chicago Trip- February 8th-10th; 4 trucks, 2 of the trucks each hauled one bobcat, 6 total employees- We were paid an $8,000 mobilization fee.
> 
> Yes, this was through a NSP.


I'm not sure what part of northern Ky. you're from but It sounds like you did ok,


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If it's all true.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> If it's all true.


I'm late to the party. They paid him 8Gs to load up and show up?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm late to the party. They paid him 8Gs to load up and show up?


That's what he's claiming. I think "City Tow" might be back.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> That's what he's claiming. I think "City Tow" might be back.


I believe him. We went to New York last March for the blizzard and mobilization was 5k. Two trucks 4 guys.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

The reason I was asking is because I got an email last fall from a NSP asking me if I would sign up with them agreeing to go to Nashville in the event they got a lot of snow and we didn't get anything. I am from southern Ohio and I couldn't see how they could make it worth my time. They wouldn't give me any numbers as far as wages were concerned but they did say they could guarantee me 12-16 hrs a day for at least two days. After a couple of emails they also agreed to pay mobilization but again no terms were discussed. It seemed to me they were more interested in getting me to sign up with them rather than discussing any terms. I am just a mom and pop operation with two trucks so I was really surprised when they contacted me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Based on the reputations of NSP's, I'd get a retainer to work off. No way I would travel without money in hand.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mom and pop are okay with NSP, I consider myself mom at pop and I got 3 wheel loaders, 1 skid, Airport Blower and a trackless and a bomby. Besides excavation equipment.

NYS has a emergency snow removal contract for mainly when Buffalo gets hammered. The contract is bid high because of the liability's you have to carry plus a performance bond. Way out of my league lol. The Contractor that had it last time it come out he had two lowboys with loaders, Pickups and skids and a shovel crew. He was at least 2 hours away the Mobilization fee's had to be high plus a fuel surcharge.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on the reputations of NSP's, I'd get a retainer to work off. No way I would travel without money in hand.


I agree!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Based on the reputations of NSP's, I'd get a retainer to work off. No way I would travel without money in hand.


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

Haha. I love that a lot of you guys think I would waste my time lying about this kind of thing. Works well for us, we make great money. Sorry if you guys don't have the opportunities we do or you cannot manage to be profitable. Best of luck!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

maxwell1027 said:


> After a couple of emails they also agreed to pay mobilization but again no terms were discussed. It seemed to me they were more interested in getting me to sign up with them rather than discussing any terms. I am just a mom and pop operation with two trucks so I was really surprised when they contacted me.


Sounds about right. As time goes on their prospective service provider market/network continues to shrink. You're exactly what they are looking for. A Mom and Pop operation that they believe won't be savvy enough to weed through their BS so they can take advantage of you. They really are all the same. Some are just much worse than others.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

TColemanP said:


> Haha. I love that a lot of you guys think I would waste my time lying about this kind of thing. Works well for us, we make great money. Sorry if you guys don't have the opportunities we do or you cannot manage to be profitable. Best of luck!


I doubt anyone here really cares whether or not you're lying. No one knows who you are, which = zero credibility.


----------



## TColemanP (Mar 28, 2018)

Fair enough!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> I doubt anyone here really cares whether or not you're lying. No one knows who you are, which = zero credibility.


And likewise...there's also people who are known and have lied. The inventor of snow comes to mind.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Im glad it works for someone.
On a side note it's funny how the NSP's have resorted to traveling contractors. They literally are operating like a traveling circus.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> Im glad it works for someone.
> On a side note it's funny how the NSP's have resorted to traveling contractors. They literally are operating like a traveling circus.


The 2 times I got offers were for huge storms that were far beyond what anyone in the affected areas would consider planning for. Not because they couldn't find contractors, but because they simply wanted more equipment on the ground to assist what they already had.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

TColemanP said:


> Chicago Trip- February 8th-10th; 4 trucks, 2 of the trucks each hauled one bobcat, 6 total employees- We were paid an $8,000 mobilization fee.
> 
> Yes, this was through a NSP.


Like I said before....I don't know what part of northern KY you're from but you should be able to make the trip to easily in 8 hours from anywhere in northern Ky. So if you sent 6 employees and 6 pieces of equipment and were paid $8000 for mobilization that comes out to $166.666 per hour for driving one way or $83.333 per hour for driving both ways.....if my math is correct. Wow!!! What did you get paid per hour when you were actually working?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maxwell1027 said:


> Like I said before....I don't know what part of northern KY you're from but you should be able to make the trip to easily in 8 hours from anywhere in northern Ky. So if you sent 6 employees and 6 pieces of equipment and were paid $8000 for mobilization that comes out to $166.666 per hour for driving one way or $83.333 per hour for driving both ways.....if my math is correct. Wow!!! What did you get paid per hour when you were actually working?


Don't use math on here... it only confuses people...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maxwell1027 said:


> Like I said before....I don't know what part of northern KY you're from but you should be able to make the trip to easily in 8 hours from anywhere in northern Ky. So if you sent 6 employees and 6 pieces of equipment and were paid $8000 for mobilization that comes out to $166.666 per hour for driving one way or $83.333 per hour for driving both ways.....if my math is correct. Wow!!! What did you get paid per hour when you were actually working?


If I am reading your post correct, are you saying that $83 or $166 is a lot per hour to travel for the work?


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> If I am reading your post correct, are you saying that $83 or $166 is a lot per hour to travel for the work?


That's per man hour and yes that is a lot for where I'm from.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

maxwell1027 said:


> That's per man hour and yes that is a lot for where I'm from.


Understood.
This is the reason that guys travel.

$83 an hour barley covers my guys wage package. I would not leave my couch for $83 @ hour to travel. There is still a gob load of overhead on top of that that still needs to be covered...

Just saying that it seems very in line for the industry to me...


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm just saying that I don't know anyone that gets paid anything like that around here. Maybe I'm working in the wrong area. LOL


----------

